# Commercial Plaza in SE Michigan



## Jays Green Daze (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello All:

Was looking for some feedback on the lot in yellow in the picture located in SE Michigan. I know its kinda late but I wanted your opinions. The lot will have a 2" trigger. I will have 2 trucks dedicated to this lot both with western straight 8 foot plows and a third truck can come help out when its' route is complete. Also will have one guy on sidewalks only as they are all at least 4 footers and plenty of them. Lots of islands as well and (assume north is the top of the pic) have to plow from the buildings west towards road for snow storage (slower then plowing north and south). Also in this plaza is a 24 hour gym and a restaurant that is open late on weekends. What would you guys bid this at per push and separate salt?


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I know you're going to want more than 2 trucks with just 8 foot straight blades, thats for sure. I can't help you on the price, but you may want to look into renting a loader with a box scraper, or maybe adding another truck with a V-plow.
Also for the salting, would you salt the entire thing? Or just sidewalks and main driveways


----------



## Jays Green Daze (Aug 23, 2009)

AndyTblc;917299 said:


> I know you're going to want more than 2 trucks with just 8 foot straight blades, thats for sure. I can't help you on the price, but you may want to look into renting a loader with a box scraper, or maybe adding another truck with a V-plow.
> Also for the salting, would you salt the entire thing? Or just sidewalks and main driveways


Salting just the main drives and walks. I was thinking the same thing about the loader. The third truck does have a Boss V-plow on it I just wont have it available until after its route is done. The guy contacted me late notice about it and I already accepted other jobs now. I was also thinking I may find a couple of subs and let them do it for me and I can send another truck to help them out.


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

All i can say is thats a lot of Plowin'!
I wouldn't even try it without a loaded NO DOUBT!


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE (Nov 6, 2005)

Maby not a loader but at least a skid with a box on it.... trucks would work with an 2-4" snow with some effort, but with cars in the lot 20 hours out of the day you'll need the assistance of a pusher.


----------



## Jays Green Daze (Aug 23, 2009)

CJSLAWNSERVICE;917979 said:


> Maby not a loader but at least a skid with a box on it.... trucks would work with an 2-4" snow with some effort, but with cars in the lot 20 hours out of the day you'll need the assistance of a pusher.


Thanks for the advice, I will look into renting a loader or a skidsteer w/ box. I am still wondering what you guys would have bid this lot knowing that I have 2 trucks, will rent a skid, and only salt drive, entrances, and walks?


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE (Nov 6, 2005)

hard to tell 5-6-700 dollar range depending on snow .... price your salt per ton...


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

:laughing:
So I Pm Jeremy too offer some real help on bidding this project. After finding out the location of the plaza, i will now offer him ZERO help :laughing:
I thought the place kinda looked similar to some areas we do. Turns out i plow everything in that picture except the car dealership across the street wesport

Thanks to everyone for the "solid" advice you gave him. With these numbers of truck and loaders everyone thinks you need to service that place it will be Ours for ever 

On another note, Jeremy PM me if you need any more help (as long as its not our account) and i would be happy to help


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC (Dec 6, 2005)

Now that is some funny ****!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Superior L & L;919849 said:


> :laughing:
> So I Pm Jeremy too offer some real help on bidding this project. After finding out the location of the plaza, i will now offer him ZERO help :laughing:
> I thought the place kinda looked similar to some areas we do. Turns out i plow everything in that picture except the car dealership across the street wesport
> 
> ...


Was wondering when this was going to actually happen.

Jeremy, good luck. One question, why would you be trying to get a price this late in the season?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

MikeLawnSnowLLC;919965 said:


> Now that is some funny ****!


x2 :laughing:xysport


----------



## Jays Green Daze (Aug 23, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;919994 said:


> Was wondering when this was going to actually happen.
> 
> Jeremy, good luck. One question, why would you be trying to get a price this late in the season?


Actually I had already bid it and I had no idea Paul had the account. Actually in the PM I joked with him having VG's right there and Lowes but I honestly had no idea he had this plaza:laughing: I feel like an ass now though.

I just got around to asking you guys what you would have bid because obviously I was did not get the job and wanted to see if I was even close to what you guys thought time wise it would take with my current equipment. Most of our jobs are 80,000 sq ft lots so bidding on something this big I wanted to see if I was close.

To Paul- Thank you for at least willing to help me out on the bid and I appreciate your offer for any help in the future....as long as it is not your account


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

AndyTblc;917299 said:


> I know you're going to want more than 2 trucks with just 8 foot straight blades, thats for sure. I can't help you on the price, but you may want to look into renting a loader with a box scraper, or maybe adding another truck with a V-plow.





gottaluvplows;917710 said:


> All i can say is thats a lot of Plowin'!
> I wouldn't even try it without a loaded NO DOUBT!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
Sorry couldnt help myself!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Jays Green Daze;920013 said:


> I feel like an ass now though.


Dont feel like a ass! Its free enterprise. These days you have to bid anything you can


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey, it's America......I would have no problem stealing it from Paul.............he'd get over it at some point.


----------

